# I want to move to Singapore.



## wanderlust

I live in Canada, and I'm only in the 11th grade. So I have lots of time to prepare before I actually get to move there.

What preparation (mostly education wise) should I do?


----------



## RatedR

wanderlust said:


> I live in Canada, and I'm only in the 11th grade. So I have lots of time to prepare before I actually get to move there.
> 
> What preparation (mostly education wise) should I do?


Hi wander are u planning to switch over to the local education system or join up with an international school? First things first, you gotta make copies of all your important documents like your IC, Education slips, passport.


----------



## wanderlust

RatedR said:


> Hi wander are u planning to switch over to the local education system or join up with an international school? First things first, you gotta make copies of all your important documents like your IC, Education slips, passport.


Hi, thanks for your response.
I'm planning to finish high school here in Canada. But I'm wondering what kinds of qualifications I need education-wise to get a job decent job when I do move to Singapore.

(I'm thinking I'll move there in a few years)


----------



## simonsays

Boy oh boy ... I wish I was so far sighted as you are .. 

Well, my simple advice - finish your schooling, graduate, and see which part of the world has demand for your skills. Unless you are independent enough to plan and chart your future at this age.


----------



## RatedR

wanderlust said:


> Hi, thanks for your response.
> I'm planning to finish high school here in Canada. But I'm wondering what kinds of qualifications I need education-wise to get a job decent job when I do move to Singapore.
> 
> (I'm thinking I'll move there in a few years)


At least a honors degree or masters if you want to have more job options and stand out amongst the rest.


----------



## sunset70

wanderlust, are you thinking of studying at a local university?


----------



## tropicalynx

Do a survey. Check the jobs that are in high demand that you think will still the same in the future. Pursue a degree in that field and you are ready.


----------



## steve sutherland

RatedR said:


> At least a honors degree or masters if you want to have more job options and stand out amongst the rest.


Yes, at least a bachelor degree for anything white collar, and while its not absolutely necessary, some knowledge of spoken Chinese will take you a long way.


----------



## simonsays

you can't work in Singapore, without a pass .. and six months ? not sure if anybody will want to employ you for 6 months

Start your search at Ministry of Manpower Singapore and then you will understand the various passes .. and then look for an employer ..

Makes sense ?

PS: you want to remove Singapore ?


----------



## Bettygreece

Yes I want to remove to Singapore ! Is not ok ? And I see some jobs to Singapore sites that they want employers for 6 mouths and my pass is for six mouths because i m a euro pinion .what is your opinion!?


----------



## asublimepizza

wanderlust said:


> I live in Canada, and I'm only in the 11th grade. So I have lots of time to prepare before I actually get to move there.
> 
> What preparation (mostly education wise) should I do?


Search the following as pointers to get started:

- Expat Guide to Singapore Schools
Expat guide to Singapore: schools - Telegraph

- InterNations.org
International Schools in Singapore | InterNations.org

- Canadian International School (CIS), Singapore
Canadian International School (CIS), Singapore

- BUPA Expat Guide to Singapore
Expat guide: Singapore | Bupa International

You may want to email institutions to enquire on curriculum and correspond as pen pals with parents whose children have been or are schooling presently, by asking for the year book, which also may show school activities, hinting at what they excel at and so on.


----------



## ToiHendricks

*Interested in moving to Singapore*

I noticed that this chat began in 2009. I wonder if wanderlust ( Expat user) actually moved or not. What an ambitious youngster! I am researching to consider moving myself. What do you suggest for an experienced Corporate American ?! My experience ranges from Logistics - Supply Chain and Demand to previous Sales Career in products/services. During my college years, I maintained positions as Administrative Assistants and Executive Assistants ( part time) to balance work and school. 
So where do I begin? hoe far out should I anticipate ( plan) to accomplish my goal to reside in Singapore?


----------



## shin3000

Bettygreece said:


> Yes I want to remove to Singapore ! Is not ok ? And I see some jobs to Singapore sites that they want employers for 6 mouths and my pass is for six mouths because i m a euro pinion .what is your opinion!?


I think you should improve your English before considering moving to Singapore. Unless you wrote the above as a joke - which is pretty funny LOL


----------



## cyap

there is a tightening of foreign manpower now, so you would need that something "extra" for your company to justify hiring a foreigner (they need to explain to authorities)


----------



## deanclark

I'm agreed *ecureilx*. One more first do survey. As per my opinion first complete your graduation then only take next step. 

All the best.


----------



## Arun747

Hi,

I would like to move to Singapore. I work in the IT field. Anyone knows best ways to find a job , any consultants or what is the best work around .

Help much appreciated .
Thanks


----------



## beppi

Arun747 said:


> I would like to move to Singapore. I work in the IT field. Anyone knows best ways to find a job , any consultants or what is the best work around .


The BEST way to find a job is always through connections.
If you don't have any, you need to apply for jobs at appropriate companies in your target industry.
Consultants are mostly useless in Singapore - and if they try to charge you a fee they are even illegal, as this is not allowed in Singapore.


----------



## Arun747

Thanks for the reply.

yeah ,connections I know it would work and that is what I 'm lacking. Trying to find a few not been successful tho.


----------



## beppi

The key is networking.
You need to be in Singapore for this, so invest in a trip and a few months stay if you are serious about your jobsearch.
Visit events (seminars, trade fairs, associations, etc.) in your industry, contact people in your field through professional networks like Linkedin or Xing and try to meet them in person. Drop your namecard (with Singapore contact details!) wherever you can.
Applying by email from abroad will not work, because thousands of your countrymen are doing the same. You need to stand out to be noticed! (And also, Singapore companies are known to never contact people without Singapore phone number.)
Good luck! (You also need a good dose of this!)


----------



## wuiwui

You can join associations. You can network and know more people.


----------



## BeginSwim

Networking or through friends is a better way to find jobs in singapore. A basic degree is ok in singapore. Very common qualification is degree in singapore... Best if you know people or got referred by a reputable company or u have some unique experiences or work experiences!


----------

